# Accoustic Panels & Audyssey



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I installed Gik Accoustic panels/Tri Traps in my home theater, should I re-run audyssey?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

phillihp23 said:


> I installed Gik Accoustic panels/Tri Traps in my home theater, should I re-run audyssey?


Yes... When ever add acoustic panels, change speakers (or even angles, and distances) you need to rerun Audyssey.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Yes... When ever add acoustic panels, change speakers (or even angles, and distances) you need to rerun Audyssey.


Thanks Ron.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

phillihp23 said:


> Thanks Ron.


No problem... Glad I could help. :T


----------

